# Lanzar Optidrive 50 Plus info?



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok, so I just came into this amp from a customer that no longer wanted it. I have no clue on actual output, load capability etc. I've searched for info, but can't find much about the 50 plus? Anyone have some info?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Want to sell it? Hehe.

25 x 2 @ 4 ohms
50 x 2 @ 2 ohms
100 x 1 @ 4 ohms

Can handle a 1 ohm stereo/2 ohm mono load with fans. 

THD .015%
Actual output is more like 45 x 2 @ 2 ohms, ~ 150 x 1 @ 4 ohms. 
I have a thread here in the old school section about these amps and posted reviews from known magazines there.

Seriously, are you interested in selling it?


----------

